# Earth home in South Central Misouri for sale!



## KimAllen (Jan 23, 2012)

http://springfield.craigslist.org/reo/4822988311.html

Here is our listing. Its a amazing home with lots of room! Quiet and peaceful. Open to offers so let me know if you are interested! :grin:


----------

